# A couple pics from work today...YF



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice line with lots of fish on it...


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

*.*

Nice office view


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

What rig is this?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Paul!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

awsome pics!! beautiful bluewater!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I need a job like that......
Are you hiring ?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

good lord , get your popper and toss quick :thumbup:


----------



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not on a rig. I'm a Capt. on an Anchor boat. I'm standing by in M.C. getting ready to move a rig.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at the big 'ole sickles on the SOBs above. Ready to get back out there.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Look at the big 'ole sickles on the SOBs above. Ready to get back out there.


good lord i just noticed the sickles too, i would say easy 170 pound class fish from the looks of it ................god i wish i had the legs and a livewell full of hardtails.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

you need a lazer guided harpoon


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing pictures, that water is beautiful


----------



## sounding_good (Apr 18, 2012)

you need alot of line to catch these from space...  nice pics...


----------

